# [SOLVED] no internet - resolving proxy



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

A friend has asked me to have a look at her Aspire One (one of those little mini notebooks) She can not get on the internet. I asked her when the problem started and she said after she paid for a reinstall following a virus. 

When you try to log on using a wireless connection using Google Chrome - a message at the bottom of the screen says resolving proxy then you get a Webpage not available message - more information message says - Error 105 (net ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): The server could not be found.

I tried a wired connection but same response. I've tried to get online using Internet Explorer but same message webpage could not be displayed

I tried options > under the hood > change proxy settings > LAN settings >automatically detect settings it now ticked

I've done the ipconfig /all in case that's of help

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tracey-d4cfbbe2
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2B-1D-9E-3F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

I know its seeing the router and is connected to the router so I know it's not that plus I've got my computers using the router wirelessly and wired...

All help is much appreciated - you have to feel for these people when the only person they have to turn to is me - I might not be the person that can, but I certainly know where there are some :wave:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: no internet - resolving proxy*

Hello,

Pls. go back to the proxy setting and uncheck the box.


> I tried options > under the hood > change proxy settings > LAN settings >automatically detect settings it now ticked


Another issue, DHCP is disabled. Please follow this guide to enable DHCP.


> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No


=========================
From the troublesome computer verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Performance & Maintenance=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation

Please post back.


----------



## sirius60 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: no internet - resolving proxy*

Thank you very much for your response 2xg Everything is working fine now - thanks from me and my friend, who now has the internet again


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: no internet - resolving proxy*

Glad that your friend is now able to connect to the Internet.

You're both Welcome!


----------

